# :help: Accomodation All??



## moazzamali (Apr 29, 2013)

What Does "Accommodation All" includes in agreement. Because in my agreement its written that all accommodation will be provided by company.

but now owner said that i have to pay electricity bill for that room . is there any legal solution for that problem??


----------

